# Found a pigeon in pet finder. UFA 8-16 if not claimed



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9015487


Breed: Pigeon 
Sex: 
Age: Adult 
Size: Small 
ID: 20415 
From: T. Russell Reitz Regional Animal Shelter 
Email the adoption organization

Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image above to see the largest available image. All About 20415
I came into the shelter as a stray and if not reclaimed, I will be tentatively available for adoption on 8-16-07 at 1:00. 

My Contact InfoT. Russell Reitz Regional Animal Shelter 
Manhattan, KS

Phone: 785-587-2783
Email: [email protected]


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

As it is three days away I figured I would post.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Michael, what does UFA mean?

fp


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry. 


Up For Adoption.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

feralpigeon said:


> Michael, what does UFA mean?
> 
> fp


"Up For Adoption?" 

Oops...didn't post fast enough!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

'"Up For Adoption?" 

Oops...didn't post fast enough!'


Dont sweat it lol


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to both 'Michaels'.. 

fp


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A pretty Bird. Anyone know What Breed It Is. 
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good find, Michael, but there are ALWAYS doves and pigeons on Petfinders all over the the US and Canada. It's good that you posted the link, and hopefully someone will see it and adopt.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> What A pretty Bird. Anyone know What Breed It Is.
> Jennifer


It's an Old Dutch Capuchine that is not in very good feather condition.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I'm Still really New With Fancy Pigeons so Not sure How They Should look For Show. Or Did You Mean Sick by looking at The Feathers. Thanks so Much For Letting Me Know The Breed.
You Have A Great Day,
Jennifer


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

horsesgot6 said:


> I'm Still really New With Fancy Pigeons so Not sure How They Should look For Show. Or Did You Mean Sick by looking at The Feathers. Thanks so Much For Letting Me Know The Breed.
> You Have A Great Day,
> Jennifer


It probably isn't a show quality bird to begin with but having been out and trying to fend for itself hasn't helped how it looks. This truly could be a very fine quality bird that is just beat to c**p from being out on its own. I have a picture of a red Old Dutch Capuchine in my latest link ..s/he is really kinda rough looking but is not only going through a molt but has also been out on his/her own for a good while .. still .. a pretty good looking bird. I'm no pigeon expert so can't really tell a truly fine bird from another .. to me, they are all truly fine and get taken in and get the help they need .. end of story for me. Still, some of the show birds just really look ratty until they have had some time to rest and recuperate ..

Example: http://www.rims.net/fantail.htm that's the fantail on intake .. here she is later .. http://www.rims.net/2005Dec24/target3.html

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am just speechless looking at the difference in those pictures and realizing that it is your beautiful FanFan in both pictures. What a difference care and love made for her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I am just speechless looking at the difference in those pictures and realizing that it is your beautiful FanFan in both pictures. What a difference care and love made for her.


Hi Maggie,

It took FanFan pretty close to a year to start looking like a real fantail pigeon. She was so very pathetic when I got her .. hiding under a junked car and just covered in dirt, oil, and grease .. her tail was a mess .. she was a mess and just about starved. When I first picked her up, I honestly had trouble recognizing which end was which .. what a different bird she is today .. Queen FanFan with her King Traveler and the little prince and princess .. Parfait and Pepper. She is also the Mom of FanTastic, Aspen, and Chessie (unless my mental family tree is failing me tonight .. and that's possible  )

Terry


----------

